# 2.5 TFSI 5 cylinder CoD (Cylinder on Demand) engine.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rumour has it that the next gen 2.5 TFSI 5 cylinder engine will have Cylinder on Demand technologie.
It would mean the engine will shut down two cylinders during this CoD fase.
This technologie will help to reduce CO2 emissions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwgc8ccRLc8


----------

